# I believe in you



## Tammy409

I've read other threads discussing how to say believe, specifically imperatives, such as believe in yourself, but I need a proper translation for 'I believe in you', or at least how such a sentiment would be expressed in classical Latin.

Thanks


----------



## Starfrown

Perhaps:

_TIBI CONFIDO_


----------



## Epilio

Te credo.

Maybe.


----------



## Tammy409

gratias vobis ago; I'll contribute as I begin to learn more.


----------



## Starfrown

I think we have to be very careful in offering a single Latin translation of the phrase "I believe in you," as the English phrase is not limited to a single interpretation.

Consider:

_Deus, in te credo._
"God, I believe in you." = "God, I believe that you exist."

_Deus, in te confido._
"God, I believe in you." = "God, I trust in you"

Note: The constructions above are found in Ecclesiastical Latin and should not be taken as indicative of classical usage.

You must specify exactly which sense of the English "believe in" you are interested in.


----------



## Tammy409

Not in a religious sense; I'm meaning to convey a tone of encouragement to my friend who has been struggling. So I want to reassure her everything will be okay, and I believe in her ability to succeed, but in a way that expresses the affection of a friend. So in context...yes, I admit, I'm rather confused. My Latin book talks little of affection. Unsurprisingly.


----------



## Starfrown

Tammy409 said:


> Not in a religious sense; I'm meaning to convey a tone of encouragement to my friend who has been struggling. So I want to reassure her everything will be okay, and I believe in her ability to succeed, but in a way that expresses the affection of a friend. So in context...yes, I admit, I'm rather confused. My Latin book talks little of affection. Unsurprisingly.


 
In that case, I would almost certainly opt for _confido_:

_Tibi confide._
"Believe in yourself" = "Have confidence in yourself"

I think there have been other threads on this subject, but I'm too lazy to try to find them.


----------



## Tammy409

Thanks; that was the one I was leaning towards.


----------

